# Apple ID won't work on PC



## KazukiMatsuoka1998 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello, 

I have had this problem for a while now. And it just confuses me.

I have an Apple ID that works on my ipad air and ipod G5 but It never seems to work on a PC online via icloud.
itunes works just fine and accepts the account that I have but icloud online, or via program on my laptop or any of my other desktops don't work.

I have reset my password many times and my devices see the changes but my PC still doesn't accept the email and password. It just doesn't seem to work.

Any help to get this working would be wonderful.

- Kazuki Matsuoka


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Did you setup the ICloud account? https://www.apple.com/support/icloud/setup-signin/

If you have setup the account, did you contacted ITunes Support?


----------



## KazukiMatsuoka1998 (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, I do have it setup. It is locked into my itunes at the moment and I do not know how to contact itunes support. Care to tell me how?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hard to say since you didn't specify the country you are in. 

https://www.apple.com/support/contact/ would be your first place to look at, or your local Apple store.


----------



## KazukiMatsuoka1998 (Sep 6, 2015)

Couriant said:


> Hard to say since you didn't specify the country you are in.
> 
> https://www.apple.com/support/contact/ would be your first place to look at, or your local Apple store.


I tried to give them a call but they wouldn't pick me up, but luckily with my laptop, I was able to get a hold of my account this time, change the password, unlock it and I was able to access it, icloud, itunes and all. And my ipod and other devices linked to the account got back into shape.

Never mind....


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

If you installed the iOS9.3 update, that is what is causing the problems.


----------

